

British Students Attack Prince Charles After College Tuition Hike Vote Passes - chailatte
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2010-12-09/cameron-coalition-set-to-face-first-test-as-lawmakers-vote-on-student-fees.html

======
Will_123456789
I really don't understand this sense of entitlement these European protesters
seem to have.

~~~
locopati
I really don't understand why people should sit by idly as wealth is
transferred from those who don't have to those who have plenty.

~~~
cperciva
I agree. Which is why I think higher tuition fees -- or, in other words, and
end to subsidized postsecondary education -- is a good idea. Remember, _those
who don't have_ are the ~50% of the population who don't go to postsecondary
education.

(And don't try to claim that this is because they can't afford the associated
costs; studies have repeatedly found that the costs of higher education are a
very very minor factor in determining students' postsecondary attendance. The
largest determining factor, by far, is the educational qualifications of
students' parents.)

------
jacquesm
I guess they ran out of cake.

~~~
badwetter
<snicker>

